# Right Start Kennel - Jim Van Engen Reviews?



## mitchanderson24 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi, I have a 6 month old lab puppy and I'm thinking about sending her to Right Start Kennel with Jim Van Engen. I have contacted Mike Lardy and he said I should go to him or Rick Stawski with Fine line retrievers . If you could post any reviews or opinions on Right Start Kennel that would help me out a lot or any other training facilities that you think is good for young dog training. Wondering if you guys think if he would be a good fit. I want to train her in Waterfowl/Hunt Tests. Thx!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

No offence intended but it is unlikely you will be able to place your puppy with Jim VanE. Ain't gonna happen. 
Also, if trying to place puppy with one of the better pros you would have been wise to make arrangements well before puppy was 6 months old which is age most start school. 
There are a number of good young dog trainers out there but you will need to find one that has an open spot now.


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmm! If Mike told you where to send the pup (and you can get it in) why would you need a review


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

FC AFC World Famous Rosa Barks - National Am Finalist

AFC World Famous Emasculator She Male- National Am Finalist

World Famous Mr Friendly - Derby List, Qualifying wins, despite having only one eye and no tail

AFC Candlewood's She's So Fine

All were started by the Van Engen's before being trained by owner/handler Lanse Brown


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Here are other good trainers to put on your call list. 
Tim Milligan
Glen Curtis
Tim Springer
Jason Baker
Marc Patton 
Ryan Brasseaux 
Brad Arlington 
Good luck


----------



## Cayuga Dew (Nov 30, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Danny Castro said:


> Hmm! If Mike told you where to send the pup (and you can get it in) why would you need a review


Kind of my thoughts. I wouldn't put any of the RTF's crowds recommendation above what Mike says............Unless maybe it was Captainjack


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Breck said:


> Here are other good trainers to put on your call list.
> Tim Milligan
> Glen Curtis
> Tim Springer
> ...


there's a great name for a kennel.  haha!


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

You might be a little late!


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

where ya located?? never heard of dvd until now...



Danny Castro said:


> Hmm! If Mike told you where to send the pup (and you can get it in) why would you need a review


yup..


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

As far as a review I can give you one. Jim and his crew are top notch all the way. I have the pleasure of running against them on the WI circuit!! They get the top line breeding with owners that have AA aspirations. Jim's assistant, Craig, usually runs the derby dogs. Craig is also a great young dog trainer. I have seen in the third or fourth series where Craig has picked up a dog if it was going to cheat water. Their goals are long term and they are not trying to chase derby points. If you are lucky enough to get your dog in my guess is you will be very impressed.


----------



## TDMITCH (Mar 24, 2006)

Went to a Van Engen seminar last summer. The way Jim put it was you reserve a spot with him then go looking for a pup (He's booked out that far)


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Took me a year to get a dog on JVE's truck. As others have stated, Craig Crook, Jim's assistant is top notch, works his a$$ off.
You might try Rick Stawski, i think he runs hunt tests, but he may be booked as well. Both are now down in south Ga. for their winter trips.

Good Luck


----------



## mitchanderson24 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I called up Jim and he said he could get my dog in approximately the middle of April when he gets back from winter training in Georgia. I also called Rick at fine line and he said he could take her in April as well. My Puppy will be around 9 months old. Like I said before she will be hunting waterfowl the most and running hunt tests. What do you thinks a better fit?


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

Neither....you need to find someone closer so you can learn also.....you want to send your dog to NASA and you don't need that. If your dog doesn't fit their program your dog is out the door..find someone local to you and learn how to run your dog....Randy


----------



## Jmoods (Jul 15, 2015)

mitchanderson24 said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice. I called up Jim and he said he could get my dog in approximately the middle of April when he gets back from winter training in Georgia. I also called Rick at fine line and he said he could take her in April as well. My Puppy will be around 9 months old. Like I said before she will be hunting waterfowl the most and running hunt tests. What do you thinks a better fit?



Stawski is like an hour away from you in Milaca. If you want to be trained along with your dog, it seems like an easy decision.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Hunting and hunt tests? You clearly don't need anyone of that caliber to make a MH. You might want it, but you definitely don't need it. I'm surprised with those goals they will even take the dog.


----------



## 1goodog (May 3, 2013)

Thanks very much, Breck! Pretty much verified my info. I appreciate the help. First time with a dog that has serious game. I want him to get the right start.


----------



## P T Brown (Apr 11, 2017)

Add Ed and Jackie Thibodeaux to your list of good young dog trainers. LA. in the winter. MN.in the summer.


----------

